# Plan to move to Italy



## okto (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi, i would like to migrate to Italy with my wife and my baby.
i have 10 years work experiences in Management and design. and i would like to have a course also in Italy. is it possible from Indonesia to move to Italy? what i should prepare for it?
thanx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome

Firstly can you speak Italian?


----------



## okto (Jan 4, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> Firstly can you speak Italian?


thank you for your reply
unfortunatly not yet. is this gonna be a big issues?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

okto said:


> thank you for your reply
> unfortunatly not yet. is this gonna be a big issues?




I would guess so... Italian is the language of the country and so most work etc is done in Italian.


----------



## unclejoe (Nov 7, 2010)

That's true. Although arguably English is the foreign language most often spoken in Italy (apart from French in some north west regions) not a great many Italians do speak it. Italian is a must.


----------

